# Back tension release explained vid



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

I think it was really good thanks


----------



## geomye (Jul 16, 2016)

i think it's very good and very informative.it explains things very simply.i would like to see more videos


----------



## Long quiver (Dec 12, 2015)

Great video. Very informative.


----------



## rick prather (Aug 23, 2007)

He needs to get his facts straight.
Right here on AT was a vid about Jesse and how he activates his releases,even a thumb button, and his style is to relax the index finger NOT all his fingers.


----------



## Burkett70 (Dec 23, 2014)

informative!!!


----------



## thecoolporygon (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm a recurve shooter, but I got something out of it.


----------



## devlite (Jan 19, 2016)

Yup cleared sum stuff up in my mind!! Thanks!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowgren2 (Jul 13, 2016)

Informative! Question which method worked best for you?


----------

